# Somethings wrong with a betta i bought



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

I just bought a betta 2 days ago from my lfs. Hes a pure white fighting/show male betta. I bought him a 1 gallon tank with a light and a small bubble stone.

I cleaned the small gravel good and filled it up and put him and his bag into the water for 15 minutes for water to adjust. 


Now he is acting strange like laying on his side on the bottom hes not eating and i have no idea what to do im thinking of doing a water change but he looks like he dieing pretty fast i need help


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

1 gallon is pretty small and you will need to do a daily WC. So changing the water is not a bad idea. Putting him in something bigger, even if it is just a tupperware container may help as well. Pull all uneaten food out of the tank quickly. Is there any discoloration to his fins? Like red streaks through his veins? The airstone may be too strong for him as well. So I would calm his environment down too. Se how those things work before moving on. I hope that he starts doing better soon!


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Well i took him out and put him into a smaller container temporary (cup that you get the betta in) And i added a bit of aquarium salt and he seems to being much much better i think its something to do with that tank... But i think maybe the air stone was blowing to fast. So i turned it way down to maybe 20-30 bubbles a second but if needed i could turn it down more.. I also took the tank down re-cleaned the whole tank and washed the gravel even more and the air line and stone. Just to make sure it wasn't a bacteria killing him... I'm gonna keep him in the betta cup for another day then add him to the tank and see how he goes. If he starts acting weird I'm gonna slowly remove things from the tank to see what is causing the problem. starting with the bubble stone.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Give him something to hide under, sometimes they just lie down to hide. If salt helped, the store water might have been harder or saltier than your water, so acclimate him slowly when putting him back in the tank. Not eating for a day after a move is normal, but if he still doesn't eat, something is wrong.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Read stickies on CYCLING or google Aquarium cycling, get a test kit.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

It was the amount of air bubbles i had flowing in i had so many that i guess it was killing him some how. i turned the air flow down greatly and its going smoothly


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, daniel, there is lots of stuff in the water besides O2, so they're not used to so much of it. Just like us, we can't survive on just O2, you'll get a headache and passout.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

I can survive on O2 alone.


----------

